# "Easter Worshippers?"



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, this just pissed me off.

https://www.infowars.com/easter-wor...e-the-word-christian-after-sri-lanka-attacks/

Obama said this about the attacks on Catholic churches in Sri Lanka: "The attacks on tourists and Easter worshippers in Sri Lanka are an attack on humanity."
What the heck are "Easter Worshippers?" We do not "worship" Easter. Of course, he knows this.

Click through and see his response to the New Zealand massacre.

Hillary is no better. She said Easter is a holy day for "many faiths." Really? Uh, no, Hildabeast. It is an important day for Christians. _Christians_. Again, click the link to see her response to the Sri Lanka massacre.

It gets worse.

https://noqreport.com/2019/04/22/cn...ory-zero-mentions-blaming-islamic-terrorists/

The vile creatures at CNN (and other sites) are more than happy to blame "white supremacists," but the thought of blaming Muslims for an attack on churches and hotels by Muslims a "Muslim attack" is intolerable.

Did you hear about this attack on a church during Easter Mass? I didn't. https://gellerreport.com/2019/04/germany-easter-church-allah-akbar-explosive.html/

Islam good, Christianity bad. That's the lesson we are to learn. Disgusting.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome to Judaism. The Jews have been living with this for centuries. The Israelis have been warning about this for decades: "The muslims are not your friends". Until 1979 when Iran overran our embassy and took our people hostage, we did not believe them.

Frankly, CNN, NBC, ABC, CBS, MSLSD are not to blame for the recent coverage of the muslims. They are only businesses that are giving you (the viewing public) exactly what you asked for.

If you do not like what CNN and MSLSD are peddling, then UNPLUG!!!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They are catching flak among conservative Christians but the general media wont pick up on this. After eight years of refusing to identify radical Islam as a perpetrator in any act but eager to point out islamaphobia when ever they are victims is getting sick to the extreme. It’s not just obama, hilda, but the entire demonic empire of the left. Hell what did little miss Omar call Norte Dame a center of art and history or something like that?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

“Some people did something” again. What a beautiful religion of peace. Excuse me while I fill a barf bag or two.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Supposed to praise the Eternal and sing Psalms on The Sabbath, Psalm 144 works

Psalm 144 King James Version (KJV)

144 Blessed be the Lord my strength which teacheth my hands to war, and my fingers to fight:

2 My goodness, and my fortress; my high tower, and my deliverer; my shield, and he in whom I trust; who subdueth my people under me.

3 Lord, what is man, that thou takest knowledge of him! or the son of man, that thou makest account of him!

4 Man is like to vanity: his days are as a shadow that passeth away.

5 Bow thy heavens, O Lord, and come down: touch the mountains, and they shall smoke.

6 Cast forth lightning, and scatter them: shoot out thine arrows, and destroy them.

7 Send thine hand from above; rid me, and deliver me out of great waters, from the hand of strange children;

8 Whose mouth speaketh vanity, and their right hand is a right hand of falsehood.

9 I will sing a new song unto thee, O God: upon a psaltery and an instrument of ten strings will I sing praises unto thee.

10 It is he that giveth salvation unto kings: who delivereth David his servant from the hurtful sword.

11 Rid me, and deliver me from the hand of strange children, whose mouth speaketh vanity, and their right hand is a right hand of falsehood:

12 That our sons may be as plants grown up in their youth; that our daughters may be as corner stones, polished after the similitude of a palace:

13 That our garners may be full, affording all manner of store: that our sheep may bring forth thousands and ten thousands in our streets:

14 That our oxen may be strong to labour; that there be no breaking in, nor going out; that there be no complaining in our streets.

15 Happy is that people, that is in such a case: yea, happy is that people, whose God is the Lord.

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+144&version=KJV


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

...ask any young person about muslimes and most likely they will give you the libtard talking point answers that they learned in schools...

Yes, disgusting.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't think I can tolerate any more tolerance


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think its beyond Muslim religion. I think its a power vacuum trying cause conflict in the world, History is repeating itself as someone is trying to start a new crusade.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I think its beyond Muslim religion. I think its a power vacuum trying cause conflict in the world, History is repeating itself as someone is trying to start a new crusade.











"Deus Vult!"


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Easter worshipers? I don't worship Easter. I celebrate the day Christ was resurrected, and my sin debt was paid in full. But I digress. Mosque shot up in New Zealand= war on islam by a representative of christians as a whole. Coordinated bombings by jihadists= random acts by fringe group that does not represent the "religion of peace" who preaches death to all who refuse to convert. Our traditions, customs, history, and values as a nation are being eroded away before our eyes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don’t know why anyone would expect anything else from those immoral pagans.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RPD is right, we are being attacked by pagans, some of them are in the media, and some of them are in ISIS: but it is hand in glove, and they work together.
And I am lumping Hillary and Barack into the pagan category, they are not Christian, or they would act the part.

English Standard Version Matthew 12:30
Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.

Ain't it the truth, anyone who is not with Christ, is against Him, and they scatter things all over the place. They do not gather together, they divide one against the other. 
Pagans and Muslims are more like one another, than they are Christ or Christians, and they are murderers by nature.

Ah! That was cathartic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> RPD is right, we are being attacked by pagans, some of them are in the media, and some of them are in ISIS: but it is hand in glove, and they work together.
> And I am lumping Hillary and Barack into the pagan category, they are not Christian, or they would act the part.
> 
> English Standard Version Matthew 12:30
> ...


i try to live my life by the following: "If you were accused of being a Christian, would there be enough evidence to convict?"


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Some may find this offensive, But you all really need to read the "Communist Manifesto" it spells out exactly why the left is doings and saying what they are!!! 
It explains the need to break down peoples faith in religion and how to do it.....step by step!! People really need to read this stupid book as it will truly open your eyes to what we are up against and how to spot it!!!! or have we all forgot about the "happy Holidays" campaign 

Plane and simple, they called them "Easter Worshippers" to mock the faith of Catholics, to make them sound like a bunch of stupid white people that are worshipping a white bunny!!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Rabies said:


> Some may find this offensive, But you all really need to read the "Communist Manifesto" it spells out exactly why the left is doings and saying what they are!!!
> It explains the need to break down peoples faith in religion and how to do it.....step by step!! People really need to read this stupid book as it will truly open your eyes to what we are up against and how to spot it!!!! or have we all forgot about the "happy Holidays" campaign
> 
> Plane and simple, they called them "Easter Worshippers" to mock the faith of Catholics, to make them sound like a bunch of stupid white people that are worshipping a white bunny!!


Its called critical theory taught from Frankfurt school at Columbia University


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Its called critical theory taught from Frankfurt school at Columbia University


Correct!
However this is a Prepper Forum, while you can read the definition of a "KNOT", it would be better to read a "How To" tie a knot and apply it! which is why I suggest people read the "Communist Manifesto". If you understand the "How TO" and "The Application" then you are better prepared to fight it and stop it!!

Chance Favors the Prepared mind.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have to say that Easter is the time of year that many people come to church... We call lots of folks like that CEO christians (small c in christian)

CEO *C*hristmas *E*aster *O*ther (other being weddings, funerals, etc)

so, I disagree with Easter worshipers title -- but what do we call them.. yes some were Christians (I will give it less then 25% - small flock remember) but how many of them were there for the event not the Savior???

maybe call them Church attendees??

The church I attend had an bunch of extra people also... most were making their mandatory family church outing for the quarter and were happy to show off their new dress, shoes, hat, etc

seriously... I am sorry these people were killed by followers of Islam... but trying to label them Christians because they were killed in a church..


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Rabies said:


> Some may find this offensive, But you all really need to read the "Communist Manifesto" it spells out exactly why the left is doings and saying what they are!!!
> It explains the need to break down peoples faith in religion and how to do it.....step by step!! People really need to read this stupid book as it will truly open your eyes to what we are up against and how to spot it!!!! or have we all forgot about the "happy Holidays" campaign
> 
> Plane and simple, they called them "Easter Worshippers" to mock the faith of Catholics, to make them sound like a bunch of stupid white people that are worshiping a white bunny!!


You can save yourself a lot of time and wasted energy by reading Engels: here allow me to demonstrate that. Just click that link in order to be transported to Marxists.org, where you can read Engels, Draft Of A Communist Confession Of Faith.

*Works of Frederick Engels 1847:: **Draft of a Communist Confession of Faith*
https://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1847/06/09.htm


OR! Just review this book, Ludwig was a really stupid man, but he wrote one of the great works of Communism.








I have this book, and some short works of Lenin too, the Communists are utter dolts, and they never learn.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

"Easter Worshipers" Actually Means ISHTAR Worshipers - Why Hillary, Obama and Many Others Are Refusing to Say "Christians" | Humans Are Free


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to say that Easter is the time of year that many people come to church... We call lots of folks like that CEO christians (small c in christian)
> 
> CEO *C*hristmas *E*aster *O*ther (other being weddings, funerals, etc)
> 
> ...


You can tell how Christian somebody is by a church attendance record? What about folks that cannot take Sunday as a weekend day due to work schedules? Scripture tells us to "Remember the Sabbath and keep it Holy". It does not specify which day of the week is the Sabbath. It only specifies that one day in seven should be remembered as a Holy day. Is the Sabbath the last day of the week? If so, then Saturday should be the Sabbath for every Western nation except France and the province of Quebec since Sunday is actually considered the first day of the week in non-French speaking countries. If the Sabbath is not the last day of the week, then why is it called "the Sabbath"?

So I am curious, how can you so certainly proclaim yourself to be a better Christian than the 300+ people that died last weekend because of the faith they were following?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> You can tell how Christian somebody is by a church attendance record? What about folks that cannot take Sunday as a weekend day due to work schedules? Scripture tells us to "Remember the Sabbath and keep it Holy". It does not specify which day of the week is the Sabbath. It only specifies that one day in seven should be remembered as a Holy day. Is the Sabbath the last day of the week? If so, then Saturday should be the Sabbath for every Western nation except France and the province of Quebec since Sunday is actually considered the first day of the week in non-French speaking countries. If the Sabbath is not the last day of the week, then why is it called "the Sabbath"?
> 
> So I am curious, how can you so certainly proclaim yourself to be a better Christian than the 300+ people that died last weekend because of the faith they were following?


I was a bit confused about that, myself.
Am I a "good Christian?" Not by my standards. Then again, I didn't make it for Easter service. That makes me better? As a matter of fact, I haven't been to church in years. Does that make me best, by that reasoning? Apparently. Then again, I might be confused.

Here's my reasoning. I don't measure a person by where they sit, one day a week. I measure them by where they stand, every single day.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I go to church every Sunday.
As a sinner myself, I fit right in.
:tango_face_wink:

That said...
"Believing with you that religion is a matter which lies solely between Man & his God, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship..." - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stowlin said:


> They are catching flak among conservative Christians but the general media wont pick up on this. After eight years of refusing to identify radical Islam as a perpetrator in any act but eager to point out islamaphobia when ever they are victims is getting sick to the extreme. It's not just obama, hilda, but the entire demonic empire of the left. *Hell what did little miss Omar call **Norte Dame a center of art and history or something like that?*


I know! that drove me crazy. When the cathedral was going up in flames, I turned on one of the cable news stations (I forget which one now), and they're like, 'Oh, it's not _just_ a Catholic church, it's a cultural and historical center. :vs_mad:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I was a bit confused about that, myself.
> Am I a "good Christian?" Not by my standards. Then again, I didn't make it for Easter service. That makes me better? As a matter of fact, I haven't been to church in years. Does that make me best, by that reasoning? Apparently. Then again, I might be confused.
> 
> Here's my reasoning. I don't measure a person by where they sit, one day a week. I measure them by where they stand, every single day.


A good Christian is the one who knows how to say, "Have mercy on me a sinner.", then does their best to do what God asks him to do.

The events of the times show that this world is passing away, but Jesus Christ makes al things new. We don't worship Easter, we worship the One who gave it to us.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

11 pointes of marxism includes ridding society of Religion. Islam is not a religion as much as it is a government
https://europathelastbattle.wordpress.com/2017/11/16/the-frankfurt-school-and-their-evil-agenda/


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Stone Wall Jackson made his "Sundays" on days there was no battle and no matter where he was


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> "Easter Worshipers" Actually Means ISHTAR Worshipers - Why Hillary, Obama and Many Others Are Refusing to Say "Christians" | Humans Are Free


Writings like this are covered in the how to book of the "Communist Manifesto", its how they break down peoples faith in religion


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> You can tell how Christian somebody is by a church attendance record? What about folks that cannot take Sunday as a weekend day due to work schedules? Scripture tells us to "Remember the Sabbath and keep it Holy". It does not specify which day of the week is the Sabbath. It only specifies that one day in seven should be remembered as a Holy day. Is the Sabbath the last day of the week? If so, then Saturday should be the Sabbath for every Western nation except France and the province of Quebec since Sunday is actually considered the first day of the week in non-French speaking countries. If the Sabbath is not the last day of the week, then why is it called "the Sabbath"?
> 
> So I am curious, how can you so certainly proclaim yourself to be a better Christian than the 300+ people that died last weekend because of the faith they were following?


MY POINT IS- you can not tell christian by the fact they are in church on easter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did not say that you had to attend church to be a christian at all.. you added that. In fact I was openly casting doubt at people that attend just on certain holidays

and as far as the sabbath goes unless you are a Jew you are under NO obligation to observe any day as the sabbath... the sabbath is not a day.. it is Jesus!!! Christian are under no obligation to follow the 10 commandments.. our heritage is via Abraham's Faith not the curse of the law. We are told NOT to put ourselves back under the law

and where in my OP did I claim to be better then anybody???? please tell me that!!!!!

ponder these

Gal 3 You foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? Before your very eyes Jesus Christ was clearly portrayed as crucified. 2 I would like to learn just one thing from you: Did you receive the Spirit by the works of the law, or by believing what you heard? 3 Are you so foolish? After beginning by means of the Spirit, are you now trying to finish by means of the flesh?[a] 4 Have you experienced* so much in vain-if it really was in vain? 5 So again I ask, does God give you his Spirit and work miracles among you by the works of the law, or by your believing what you heard? 6 So also Abraham "believed God, and it was credited to him as righteousness."[c]

7 Understand, then, that those who have faith are children of Abraham. 8 Scripture foresaw that God would justify the Gentiles by faith, and announced the gospel in advance to Abraham: "All nations will be blessed through you."[d] 9 So those who rely on faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith.

10 For all who rely on the works of the law are under a curse, as it is written: "Cursed is everyone who does not continue to do everything written in the Book of the Law."[e] 11 Clearly no one who relies on the law is justified before God, because "the righteous will live by faith."[f] 12 The law is not based on faith; on the contrary, it says, "The person who does these things will live by them."[g] 13 Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us, for it is written: "Cursed is everyone who is hung on a pole."[h] 14 He redeemed us in order that the blessing given to Abraham might come to the Gentiles through Christ Jesus, so that by faith we might receive the promise of the Spirit.
The Law and the Promise

15 Brothers and sisters, let me take an example from everyday life. Just as no one can set aside or add to a human covenant that has been duly established, so it is in this case. 16 The promises were spoken to Abraham and to his seed. Scripture does not say "and to seeds," meaning many people, but "and to your seed," meaning one person, who is Christ. 17 What I mean is this: The law, introduced 430 years later, does not set aside the covenant previously established by God and thus do away with the promise. 18 For if the inheritance depends on the law, then it no longer depends on the promise; but God in his grace gave it to Abraham through a promise.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

in all seriousness.. your post show the level of most "christians" today... they learned a few things in bible study as a 5th grader, attended a few services with their grandmother.. and think they understand everything they need to know

that is why people think they are still under the 10 commandments, are not suppose to judge, and saying a prayer saves them.......*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> You can tell how Christian somebody is by a church attendance record?


 Where did I say that attendance equaled being a christian??? I pointed out (correctly) that many people folk to churches on Easter, Christmas, and weddings...



Inor said:


> What about folks that cannot take Sunday as a weekend day due to work schedules?


 The bible tells us to NOT FORSAKE the assembling together... they can meet on wednesday, friday, saturday, every other tuesday



Inor said:


> Scripture tells us to "Remember the Sabbath and keep it Holy". It does not specify which day of the week is the Sabbath. It only specifies that one day in seven should be remembered as a Holy day. Is the Sabbath the last day of the week? If so, then Saturday should be the Sabbath for every Western nation except France and the province of Quebec since Sunday is actually considered the first day of the week in non-French speaking countries. If the Sabbath is not the last day of the week, then why is it called "the Sabbath"?


please show me where non jews are required, instructed or commanded to keep the sabbath. pretty sure you will not find one place that tells Followers of Jesus to keep any Sabbath

oh.. and Church (to a follower of Jesus Christ) is not a building.. it is a body of believers



Inor said:


> So I am curious, how can you so certainly proclaim yourself to be a better Christian than the 300+ people that died last weekend because of the faith they were following?


please quote the part where I said I was better then the people that were killed


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to say that Easter is the time of year that many people come to church... We call lots of folks like that CEO christians (small c in christian)
> 
> CEO *C*hristmas *E*aster *O*ther (other being weddings, funerals, etc)
> 
> ...


OK, reread what you said in this post. Take your time and think about how it reads.

You are focused on those who only attend on Easter. You question their Christianity. You question their reason for attending, suggesting they should be called attendees instead of Christians.

I have no idea why you decided to go down the road of judging these people without having the ability to investigate their hearts, but you did.

The murderers didn't consider that. They were attacking Christianity.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, reread what you said in this post. Take your time and think about how it reads.
> 
> You are focused on those who only attend on Easter. You question their Christianity. You question their reason for attending, suggesting they should be called attendees instead of Christians.
> 
> ...


so I indeed am questioning (Judging) those that only attend a few times a year. I have only their actions and the fact they only SEEM to view a couple of HIGH holidays as important enough to fellowship with folks to base this judgement on.

And I assume if they were part of a BODY OF BELIEVERS (Church family) they would be with them not at another place -

having seen this same thing for years, where people dig out a suit or pretty dress and set the alarm clock early on Easter and Christmas in order to make it to service.... They are not invested in or connected to the body and have no idea what the pastor holds for doctrines and they do not care.

I am fairly confident that not all those that died in the bombing were christian

Galatians 4:16
Have I now become your enemy by telling you the truth?

The fact that they were attacking Christian does not make those attacked christians.. sure some of them are (note present tense of are not were)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We do not have to see their hearts...

How do you KNOW a Christian?

1. John 13:355 By this everyone will know that you are my disciples, if you love one another (this is talking about how Christian treat other brother and sister Christians)

2 A Person who believes in the physical resurrection of Jesus Christ, and lives their life (Everyday) in light of the implications of that event

oh.. and as a aside.. many people will say we can know them by their fruit.. but that is speaking of False Prophets..not christians
Matthew 7: 
15 “Beware of false prophets, who come to you in sheep’s clothing, but inwardly they are ravenous wolves. 16 You will know them by their fruits.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Denton and @Maine-Marine

I tried very very hard to attend church regularly. Mrs S would love nothing more than for us to find a good church. We looked very hard for years and finally Mrs S found Community Bible Study and has attended that regularly with other women for over 25 years. No matter where we have lived, she has found a branch of CBS that has filled her church void.

https://www.communitybiblestudy.org/

Me on the other hand, simply want to smack the living shat out of most people at church and therefore we've decided that church is simply not for me.

Son 1 enjoys his church and goes regularly, Mrs S attends with him on occasion. I'm pretty sure that some people in the church look at her with the same view as MM does. The fact is that Mrs S heart is so overwhelmingly filled withThe LORD! so, just because she doesn't attend regularly...people don't know whats in her heart.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The POS muslims didn’t care one rats ass who was a part time Christian or a full time Christian. They were simply attacking Christianity and the point being made, the message being sent, is anyone not muslim is under a death sentence, part time or otherwise, pick your religion, they want you dead.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> The POS muslims did't care one rats ass who was a part time Christian or a full time Christian. They were simply attacking Christianity and the point being made, the message being sent, is anyone not muslim is under a death sentence, part time or otherwise, pick your religion, they want you dead.


Correct!^^^^^^^^


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> so I indeed am questioning (Judging) those that only attend a few times a year. I have only their actions and the fact they only SEEM to view a couple of HIGH holidays as important enough to fellowship with folks to base this judgement on.
> 
> And I assume if they were part of a BODY OF BELIEVERS (Church family) they would be with them not at another place -
> 
> ...


You judge away, God. As I made clear in my last response, that had not a thing to do with the attacks.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> part time Christian.....


Have no idea what this is.... can you explain


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Denton and @Maine-Marine
> 
> I tried very very hard to attend church regularly. Mrs S would love nothing more than for us to find a good church. We looked very hard for years and finally Mrs S found Community Bible Study and has attended that regularly with other women for over 25 years. No matter where we have lived, she has found a branch of CBS that has filled her church void.
> 
> ...


I think you mistake my view... I do not view church as a building that is attended weekly.. Church is made up of the body of believers that Follow Jesus and live for him

my point in my first post which people what to misunderstand is that going to church on easter does not make you a christian.

the thread was about the dems calling the people killed easter worshippers.... some folks were outraged they were not called christians.... I DOUBT that all those killed were christians

maybe they should have said church goers!!!!

does anybody here think that going to church makes you a christian???????????????????


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> You judge away, God. As I made clear in my last response, that had not a thing to do with the attacks.


does not take much to realize that not everybody in a church building is a follower of Jesus

not sure why you are having a hard time with this or think I am judging for pointing out the obvious

not everybody that comes to this forum is a prepper, not everybody that works on cars is a mechanic, not everybody that applies a bandaid is a nurse


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> I was a bit confused about that, myself.
> Am I a "good Christian?" Not by my standards. Then again, I didn't make it for Easter service. That makes me better? As a matter of fact, I haven't been to church in years. Does that make me best, by that reasoning? Apparently. Then again, I might be confused.
> 
> Here's my reasoning. I don't measure a person by where they sit, one day a week. I measure them by where they stand, every single day.


I am a bad old saved sinner. I go to Church every Sunday on the AM Radio. It dont take getting dressed up or finding a parking place. If the preacher gets long and boring you just gotta flip the switch. But my nice preacher is never boring. Always delivers the Word in a highly informative manner. He's Southern Baptist but dont brow beat folks with their goofy doctrines and dogmas. Still gonna get the house mouse to send him 25 bucks one of these days. I keep telling her to do it but shes a hard headed disobedient wifey person to not follow instructions from the boss man of the house. 
Pathway to Victory · First Baptist Dallas


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rabies said:


> Stone Wall Jackson made his "Sundays" on days there was no battle and no matter where he was


He was one of the few folks I ever heard about who was buried in two different places. 
https://www.wisegeek.com/is-stonewall-jackson-really-buried-in-two-places.htm


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> does not take much to realize that not everybody in a church building is a follower of Jesus
> 
> not sure why you are having a hard time with this or think I am judging for pointing out the obvious
> 
> not everybody that comes to this forum is a prepper, not everybody that works on cars is a mechanic, not everybody that applies a bandaid is a nurse


I'm not having a hard time understanding your point. I don't understand why you thought that you needed to make it. It doesn't matter if every single one of them attended regularly or if every single player one of them only showed up for n Easter. It has nothing to Do with the attacks and the people were not Easter Worshippers. It has nothing to do with the attempt to downplay the attacks on Christianity.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My mistake MM,

I do agree that the purpose of this thread is to point out that the mainstream media continues to avoid the fact that there is a war on Christianity from islamists, our own government and of course most of the media.



Maine-Marine said:


> I think you mistake my view... I do not view church as a building that is attended weekly.. Church is made up of the body of believers that Follow Jesus and live for him
> 
> my point in my first post which people what to misunderstand is that going to church on easter does not make you a christian.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm not having a hard time understanding your point. I don't understand why you thought that you needed to make it. It doesn't matter if every single one of them attended regularly or if every single player one of them only showed up for n Easter. It has nothing to Do with the attacks and the people were not Easter Worshippers. It has nothing to do with the attempt to downplay the attacks on Christianity.


I thought I needed to make it because the right wind media was trying to make it seem like the liberals were scared to say the word christian.

Easter worshipers, Christmas worshipers, sunday worshipers.... I do not care what they were called / are called... the fact remains easter and christmas are a time when a lot of non believers show up...

I understand that islam is waging a war on Christianity... but this thread was about what the people going to church on easter should be called ...

if you cat has kittens in the oven you do not call them biscuits!!!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What label do we put on hilldabest for such a remark? Dems are big on labels.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I thought I needed to make it because the right wind media was trying to make it seem like the liberals were scared to say the word christian.
> 
> Easter worshipers, Christmas worshipers, sunday worshipers.... I do not care what they were called / are called... the fact remains easter and christmas are a time when a lot of non believers show up...
> 
> ...


I have a clue about the topic of this thread. I started it, after all. It's about how it would break the tongues of Hilda and Barry were they to say that Christians were slaughtered by Muslims.
It wasn't about judging the reasons the people attended church, that day.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> What label do we put on hilldabest for such a remark? Dems are big on labels.


Lucifer's Whore


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Obama's "GOD"?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I thought I needed to make it because the right wind media was trying to make it seem like the liberals were scared to say the word christian.
> 
> Easter worshipers, Christmas worshipers, sunday worshipers.... I do not care what they were called / are called... the fact remains easter and christmas are a time when a lot of non believers show up...
> 
> ...


My understanding is that if you're going to a Catholic church in Sri Lanka, you're the real deal. They don't like Christians over there. So far we've had it cozy here in the USA. I recently heard that approximately 345 Christians are being martyred throughout the world each month. Most by the religion of peace.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I have a clue about the topic of this thread. I started it, after all. It's about how it would break the tongues of Hilda and Barry were they to say that Christians were slaughtered by Muslims.
> It wasn't about judging the reasons the people attended church, that day.


If the news is about some peddi-priest (edit, let me correct myself: let me call them **** predator priests, cause that's what they really are.) If it's that kind of news then you'll get them to say the word Catholic. Absolutely. Otherwise it's Easter worshippers and accidental fires, and then only if it's too big a story that they have to cover it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Have no idea what this is.... can you explain


Goes back to my Catholic school days I suppose. The Nun's would refer to the people that only showed up to church on occasion, or for the high holidays, as part timers.

My point being, that how you practice your faith is of little importance to the ideology of a muslim. They were attacking the christian faith, and the fact that the MSM and PC bull shit artists like Hillary and Oblunder can't seem to bring themselves to identify the attack for what it was, is indicative of just where these people ( Socialists ) are wanting to lead us. It's a tragic joke.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Goes back to my Catholic school days I suppose. The Nun's would refer to the people that only showed up to church on occasion, or for the high holidays, as part timers.
> 
> My point being, that how you practice your faith is of little importance to the ideology of a muslim. They were attacking the christian faith, and the fact that the MSM and PC bull shit artists like Hillary and Oblunder can't seem to bring themselves to identify the attack for what it was, is indicative of just where these people ( Socialists ) are wanting to lead us. It's a tragic joke.


My auntie called them A&P Catholics, 'cause they mostly show up for Ashes & Palms, maybe a time or two more during the year.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Goes back to my Catholic school days I suppose. The Nun's would refer to the people that only showed up to church on occasion, or for the high holidays, as part timers.
> 
> My point being, that how you practice your faith is of little importance to the ideology of a muslim. They were attacking the christian faith, and the fact that the MSM and PC bull shit artists like Hillary and Oblunder can't seem to bring themselves to identify the attack for what it was, is indicative of just where these people ( Socialists ) are wanting to lead us. It's a tragic joke.


The liberals really don't like the Muslims, either. But as long as the Muslims keep persecuting the Church, the libs'll let them do their dirty work for them. In the meanwhile they'll just continue building their godless NWO.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> My auntie called them A&P Catholics, 'cause they mostly show up for Ashes & Palms, maybe a time or two more during the year.


Yeah, I did 2 years of Catholic school and let's just say it was an eye opener for me. It changed how I approached religion. I'll stop there. My Dad thought it would straighten up my brother and I, it didn't. :devil: We found new lows and fresh ground in mayhem and trouble. So, back to public school we went.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> The liberals really don't like the Muslims, either. But as long as the Muslims keep persecuting the Church, the libs'll let them do their dirty work for them. In the meanwhile they'll just continue building their godless NWO.


You know what I just read? I just read that one of the proposals for the reconstruction of the Notre Dame includes Islamic minaret to honor the Algerians who protested the French government. Disgusting. It's a cathedral, not a protest museum. It is Catholic, not Islamic.

Europe is so secular now that I see no hope.


----------

